# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  new set-up coming along month 4.

## fishtank

have had it set-up for 4 months now seems to be going well.

----------


## Lynn

You have done a very nice job !
 :Butterfly:

----------

